# Trennung Kirche und Staat



## poiu (23. Dezember 2012)

So es Weihnachtet sehr und die Christliche Nächstenliebe geht um, passend zum Thema

In der BRD herrscht oberflächlich gesehen eine Trennung zwischen Kirche und Staat, diese wird aber aus Kostengründen immer mehr unterwandert. 

Wikipedia -> Trennung von Kirche und Staat

Hier eine Doku zu dem Thema

Youtube Gott hat hohe Nebenkosten - Doku über die Besonderheiten kirchlicher Arbeitgeber - YouTube

Aus dem Bericht -> 

Obwohl die Kirche oft als Träger auftritt, sind Schulen, Kinderstätten, usw.  aber auch Diakonie & Co durch steuern Finanziert,  davon viele auch zu 100%. 

Trotzdem gibt es kein Mitspracherecht in denn Kommunen und für die Arbeitnehmer besteht ein ganz anderes Problem, so dürfen bei Katholischen Arbeitgebern nur Personen arbeiten die diese Konfession besitzen, außerdem gibt es Sonderverträge und Mitarbeiter die Unchristlich sind werden Entlassen.

Die Sendung geht auf einige dieser fälle aus Schule, Kindergarten & Co ein

Viel Spaß bei der Doku.

Persönliche Meinung: 

I. mir ist in Minute 39:17 der Kragen geplatzt 


II.
Durch Zufall lernte ich mal bei der Arbeit jemand kennen der Christliche Arbeitsbedienungen am einigem Leibe erfahren hatte, in NRW gab oder gibt es einer Christliche Leiharbeitsfirma die ihren Mitarbeitern fürstliche 4€/h bezahlte  und wenn man sich beschwerte wurde man gar nicht bezahlt. Für alle die es nicht wissen eigentlich gibt es für Leiharbeiter Mindestlöhne, jedoch hat die Kirche ja immer Sonderrechte und diese hatte natürlich einen separaten Vertrag und durfte ihre Mitarbeiter christlich ähm fürstlich bezahlen


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe mit dem Thema Kirche schon länger abgeschlossen. Das alles hat wohlgemerkt nichts mit meiner religiösen Überzeugung zu tun. Auf Deutsch gesagt ich habe kein Problem mit dem da oben aber sein Bodenpersonal ist beschissen (bitte nicht allzu ernst nehmen, ich will niemandem zu nahe treten).

Zu viele Dinge sind mir im Zusammenhang mit der katholischen Kirche schon widerfahren, sei es persönlich oder auch bei Verwandten und Bekannten, als dass ich diese Institution auch nur noch entfernt ernst nehmen könnte. Kleines Beispiel:
Eine Bekannte von mir, Mitte 40, ist begeisterte Musikerin und war in der Kirche sehr aktiv, unter anderem auch im Kirchenchor. Privat hat sich die gute Frau aber nun scheiden lassen und einige Jahre später einen anderen geheiratet (und lebt bis heute glücklich mit ihm und einem gemeinsamen Kind). Die Reaktion der Kirche war natürlich, sie aus allen Aktivitäten auszuschließen - schließlich ist das ja höchst unchristliches Verhalten. Das alleine hätte ich noch akzeptiert, wenn das die Regeln sind so soll es dann eben so sein. ABER:
Sie durfte nirgendwo mehr teilnehmen, wurde aber trotzdem behelligt, dass sie doch gefälligst ihre (zusätzlichen) Kirchenbeiträge für Chor und alles weitere zu zahlen hatte - nur mitsingen durfte sie nicht mehr. Bodenlose Frechheit finde ich.

Nur ein Beispiel von vielen.

Was die Trennung zum Staat anbelangt - gibts da nicht sowas wie Kirchensteuer? Ist das nicht der Inbegriff einer Nicht-Trennung?

Das hatte ich mir vor Jahren schon mal gedacht und eine Petition beim Bundestag eingereicht mit der Bitte, die Kirchensteuer abzuschaffen (wie es in allen anderen Ländern auch funktioniert). Ich bekam einige Wochen später einen Brief vom Bundestag, etwa 50 Seiten umfassend mit der Erklärung warum das nicht geht. Ganz ehrlich, ich habe es bis heute nicht komplett verstanden, es machte aber insgesamt nicht den Eindruck auf mich, als dass hier irgendwo noch eine fundierte Grundlage existieren würde. Der ganze Text war wenn ihr mich fragt absichtlich extrem kompliziert und unverständlich gehalten - vielleicht sind die Tatsachen hier auch tatsächlich und vielleicht auchn absichtlich so kompliziert, dass man nicht mehr beikommt um was zu ändern.

Aber was solls, immerhin darf man für die Kleinigkeit von 32,50€ Bearbeitungsgebühr aus der Kirche austreten und daher bin ich nun offiziell "ohne Konfession". Bin gespannt wer denn da sitzt wenn ich irgendwann den Löffel abgebe. 


EDIT: 
siehe auch hier (und nein, das ist _nicht _meine ): https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/petitionen/_2009/_10/_11/Petition_7714.html

Begründung des Petitionsausschusses der Ablehnung: https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/petitionen/_2009/_10/_11/Petition_7714.abschlussbegruendungpdf.pdf


----------



## poiu (23. Dezember 2012)

Dito, ich bin auch römisch Katholisch erzogen,getauft und meine Firmware wurde auch upgedatet, hab kein Problem mit gläubigen, dafür aber mit der Institution Kirche selbst. Ich bin der Meinung das man die Kirche aufgrund ihre Geschichte an der kurzen Leine halten muss, die unzähligen vorfälle vorallem im AUsland sind für mich ein Beleg das diese sich gar nicht geändert hat und eher ein Wolf im Schaffell ist!

Cool man muss also für etwas Zahlen was einem als Kind aufgezwungen wurde XD aber im ernst, bezüglich deines Austritts, bewahre diese Bescheinigung aber in zigfacher ausführung sicher auf es gab diesen Vorfall das nach zig Jahren die Kirche von ehemaligen die Steuern eintrieben wollte und geurteilt wurde das die Steuerkarte kein beleg sei!


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Dezember 2012)

poiu schrieb:


> meine Firmware wurde auch upgedatet


 
Meine nicht, glücklicherweise waren meine Eltern so offen dass ich mir in dem Alter (14) wie es auch im Gesetz steht meine Religion frei wählen konnte - und mich schon damals gegen die Kirche entschieden hatte.



poiu schrieb:


> bezüglich deines Austritts, bewahre diese Bescheinigung aber in  zigfacher ausführung sicher auf es gab diesen Vorfall das nach zig  Jahren die Kirche von ehemaligen die Steuern eintrieben wollte und  geurteilt wurde das die Steuerkarte kein beleg sei!


 
Ist mir bewusst, ich hab mich da schon schlau gemacht 

Die "Austrittsurkunde" hab ich sehr sicher aufbewahrt... die brauchen mir nicht mehr zu kommen. Trotzdem danke für den Tipp^^


----------



## Speed4Fun (23. Dezember 2012)

Leider ist das mit der Trennung von Kirche und Staat in Deutschland so eine Sache.

Auch wenn man aus der Kirche ausgetreten ist, zahlt man mit seinen Steuern die Beamtenbezüge sowie Dienstausstattung der Bischöfe und deren Gefolge.

Ebenso die von anderen Kirchenbeamten.

Dieser Kirchenapparat hat sich tief im System verankert.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Dezember 2012)

Ora et labora- Mehr braucht der Christliche Angestellte nicht!
Ich bin Jahrelang auf eine christliche Schule gegangen (war mein Gymnasium) und hab allerdings noch nichts von diesen, in der Dokumentation beschriebenen, Kündigungen mitbekommen. Dennoch ist klar, dass das im Grunde auf der Willkür des "Chefes", also dem regionalen Pfarrer, Abt oder ähnlichem beruht. Von daher fände ich schon eine Trennung von dieser Willkürherrschaft angebracht.


----------



## poiu (23. Dezember 2012)

@Hansvonwurst 

ich hab sonst noch ein einziges mal von dieser Kündigung in denn Medien gehört ging damals um einen Arzt der sich dagegen gewehrt hat.

Aber ich bin der Meinung es geht ums Prinzip, wenn die Kriche schulen und Co zu mehr als 50% Finanziert kann die gerne sowas als anforderung in die Arbeitsverträge schreiben ( auch wenn ich das auch so fragwürdig finde) aber nicht wenn der Steuerzahler das Finanziert.


----------



## Caduzzz (24. Dezember 2012)

Guter bericht, hatte den auch gesehen. Für mich persönlich gabs nix neues, aber um noch etwas mehr aufzuklären fand ich den gut..auch wenn der um 22.45 oder so mitten in der Woche gezeigt worden ist :/

Die Amtskirchen in Deutschland lassen es sich schon gut gehen..... ich arbeite seit ca. 15 Jahren im "sozialen Bereich" und kenne auch viele, die bei Diakonie/Caritas angestellt waren oder sind in unterschiedlichesten Positionen > Kündigung bei Scheidung oder Outing von Homosexualität mehrmals erlebt
Könnt 'nen paar Dinger erzählen wo einem die Tränen vor Wut kommen. Einrichtungen von Caritas/Diakonie sind Wirtschaftunternehmen, die eigentlich wirtschaftlich arbeiten müssten wie jeder Andere, aber Dank des deutschen Staates haben die Narrenfreiheit...

Meine einzge Hoffnung ist, dank "demographischen Wandels", dass ein Umdenken stattfinden muss! Krankenfleger/Altenpfleger/HEPs und noch viele weitere Berufsgruppen werden jetzt schon mies bezahlt+oft miese Arbeitszeiten. Noch versuchen die christl. Träger nur Personal anzustellen welche "Konfessionell gebunden" sind, da aber immer mehr Leute aus den Kirchen austreten (welche Gründe kann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, zum Glück), wird es irgendwann zu einem Personalmangel kommen.
Wenn der Nachwuchs schon grottig entlohnt wird will er aber wenigstens selbst entscheiden ob er in einer Kirche sein möchte oder nicht, und es werden immer mehr, die nicht wollen!
Also entweder kein Personal, oder Personal, welches sich selbst aussuchen darf ob und wie es in einer Kirche ist.

Allerdings muss man "Druck" machen bzw. darf sich nicht alles gefallen lassen. Da muss man dann auch mal zu seinen Überzeugungen stehen, auch wenn es schwierig ist oder man natürlich 'nen Job braucht und Familie hat etc., aber ich denke es gibt immer Alternativen.

edit: http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/gese...en-vor-sozialer-ungerechtigkeit-a-874592.html passend zu Weihnachten
Ich habe den bericht noch nicht gelesen, aber ich kann mir vorstellen was drin steht...Ich sags gerne nochmal, im sozialen bereich, sind Caritas und Diakonie maßgeblich mit Schuld daran, das z.B. Pflege- Betreuungspersonal aufgrund von ganz miesen Arbeitsverträgen und deren Entlohnung, im "Niedriglohnbereich" landen bzw. hart an der Grenze dazu...


----------



## Memphys (24. Dezember 2012)

Lustig in der Weihnachtszeit find ich ja das alles als total christlich angesehen wird, Weihnachten aber an sich überhaupt nix mit dem Christentum zu tun hat. Jesus wurde im Sommer geboren, der Weihnachtsbaum wurde von Heiden erfunden und der Weihnachtsmann von... irgendeinem Werbefuzzi? Der 6.12. ist ein Tag der hundertmal mehr christlich ist als der 24.12.
Nur mal so nebenbei.

@topic:
Kirche... eh n Fall für sich. Warum gibt es NUR christlichen Religionsunterricht? Warum ist ne Moschee Ruhestörung ne Kirche mit ihren dämlichen Glocken aber nicht? Ist nicht nachvollziehbar, liegt aber an unseren Parteien. CDU/CSU, sag ich da nur. Ändern kann man da aber wohl erstmal nix dran, weil dazu eh keiner die Eier in der Hose hat. Die Partei die hergeht und die Kirche degradiert verliert die Unterstützung von vielen, vielen Wählern.
Von solchen Kündigungen merk ich aber auch nix, christliches Gymnasium und ein Lehrer läuft hier sogar mit ner Mjölnir-Kette rum


----------



## Z3rno (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaube Kirche ist ein Thema in dem jeder selbst seinen Weg finden muss.
Ich selbst bin noch Teil der katholischen Kirche und muss sagen ich bin nur noch Teil dieser Kirche, weil ich kein Lust auf die Diskussion meiner Familie habe, sobalfd ich meine eigenen Brötchen verdienen bin ich weg(ich habe außerdem dem Pfarrer gesagt das ich eher zum Agnostizismus tendiere und er hat das verstanden und meinte das man ja trotzdem Christ sein kann)
Die Kulanz bei uns in der Gemeinde finde ich äußerst gut und sonst wäre ich auch schon raus, aber das was die Kirche im allgemeinen macht und vor allem was der Papst so manchmal von sich lässt, finde ich unter aller Sau und wenn es nach mir gehen würde, gäb es diesen Papst nicht mehr...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Dezember 2012)

Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Leider ist das mit der Trennung von Kirche und Staat in Deutschland so eine Sache.
> 
> Auch wenn man aus der Kirche ausgetreten ist, zahlt man mit seinen Steuern die Beamtenbezüge sowie Dienstausstattung der Bischöfe und deren Gefolge.
> 
> Ebenso die von anderen Kirchenbeamten.



Nicht zu vergessen die Zwangsindoktrinierung der nächsten Generation im Rahmen des Schulbesuches, die Instandhaltung historischen Kircheneigentums, die bereits im Startpost erwähnten "kirchlichen" Einrichtungen,........

Vom Einfluss der Kirche in diversen Grämien und natürlich über gewisse Parteien mit C im Namen ganz zu schweigen. (wobei man es der Kirche zugegebenermaßen nicht anhängen kann, dass sich das deutsche Wahlvolk mit sehr unschöner Regelmäßigkeit für eine Teil-Theorkratie entscheidet)


----------



## Supeq (28. Dezember 2012)

Kirche und Staat sind in Deutschland gut genug getrennt, da sieht die Geschichte in den islamistischen Ländern des nahen Ostens schon sehr anders aus ^^


----------



## poiu (28. Dezember 2012)

wie gesagt geht um die schleichende unterwanderung sozialer stellen durch Kirchliche Verwaltung.

Natürlich gibt es immer Länder in dehnen das viel schlimmer ist, aber wie das ausarten kann zeigen solche Vorfälle

Pop Life » Savita Halappanavar


----------



## Skipper81Ger (31. Dezember 2012)

Supeq schrieb:
			
		

> Kirche und Staat sind in Deutschland gut genug getrennt, da sieht die Geschichte in den islamistischen Ländern des nahen Ostens schon sehr anders aus ^^



So ist es leider. Wenn's nach mir ginge, gehört jedwede Form von Religion verboten. Man kann auch glauben ohne dafür zu Opfern. ( seih es Geld oder sein Leben in den unzähligen Religionskriegen oder auch Opferschaafe ). 


Nur meine Meinung. Religion gehört verboten. Glauben kann jeder was er will.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Januar 2013)

Wir werden von der christlich demokratischen Union regiert. Noch Fragen? Das Abendland ist nunmal christlich geprägt. Wer damit ein Problem hat, der kann ja auswandern. Vielleicht gibts ja irgendwo ein Atheistenstaat, in dem die Atheisten dann steuerfrei Dawkinsstatuen verehren bzw anbeten können. Hehe


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Januar 2013)

Gab mal Zeiten, da war die Region hier eddisch geprägt - so what? Wer die Weichen für die Zukunft stellen soll (aka "regieren"), der sollte tunlichst nicht dogmatisch in der Vergangenheit verankert sein.

Und bezüglich auswandern:
Wäre mir neu, dass Internetforen eine christliche Errungenschaft wären. Mögen also bitte, all diejenigen, die derartige Ansichten vertreten, sich zunächst einmal hier verziehen


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Januar 2013)

> Gab mal Zeiten, da war die Region hier eddisch geprägt - so what? Wer  die Weichen für die Zukunft stellen soll (aka "regieren"), der sollte  tunlichst nicht dogmatisch in der Vergangenheit verankert sein.


Schreib doch mal einen Brief an die CDU. Vielleicht hört ja jemand auf dich. 



> Und bezüglich auswandern:
> Wäre mir neu, dass Internetforen eine christliche Errungenschaft wären.  Mögen also bitte, all diejenigen, die derartige Ansichten vertreten,  sich zunächst einmal hier verziehen


Naa, das ergibt so nicht wirklich Sinn oder? Christen raus aus Internetforen, weil Internerforen keine christliche Errungenschaft sind? Na ja, ich werde lieber darüber nachdenken, weshalb manche Menschen ihrer eigenen Kultur so feindlich gegenüberstehen. Interessant ist dabei auch die Frage, weshalb manche Menschen eine Aversion gegen Religion haben. Der menschliche Geist hat nicht nur eine intellektuelle und emotionale Komponente, sondern auch eine spirituelle Komponente. Die Zukunft des Landes wird nicht besser, indem sein Volk auf eine spirituelle Bankrotterklärung zusteuert. Was haben denn die Atheisten und areligiöse Menschen für spirituelle und kulturelle Angebote? Die haben doch nur Wissenschaft als Weltanschauung bzw Szientismus (natürlich mit dem festen Glauben, dass man mit der Wissenschaft irgendwann die letzten Rätsel der Natur lösen wird) und einen seichten philosophischen "Humanismus"?! Na dann Tschüss, du Land der Dichter und Denker.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Januar 2013)

Nein, das ergibt keinen Sinn. Genausowenig, wie es Sinn ergibt, jemanden dieses Landes verweisen zu wollen, weil er der Meinung ist, dass eine x-beliebige 2000 Jahre alte Philosophie nicht die ultimative, dogmatische Grundlage alles Handels sein sollte und die Vertreter einer dieses Glaubens zugeordneten weltlichen Organisationen automatisch auch mehr Einfluss erhalten müssten.

Zu den "Komponenten" des "Geistes" spare ich mir mal einen Kommentar, scheint ohnehin wenig mit dem Titel dieses Forums zu tun zu haben...


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Januar 2013)

Es hat vielleicht mehr damit zu tun, als du denkst. Schliesslich besteht diese "Organisation" aus deinen Landsleuten. Was sie denken und wollen und warum sie es denken und wollen könnte dabei schon eine Rolle spielen, nicht? 

BTW: Ich habe gesagt:  "Das Abendland ist nunmal christlich geprägt. Wer damit ein Problem hat, der kann ja auswandern" und niemanden des Landes verwiesen. Was nicht viel Sinn ergibt ist, das Prinzip dieser Aussage auf die Anwesenheit in einem Internetforum anzuwenden, nur weil es keine christliche Errungenschaft ist. Aber sparen wir uns das. 

Schön Tach noch


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Januar 2013)

"Das Internet ist wissenschaftlich/technisch/atheistisch geprägt. Wer damit ein Problem hat, der kann ja offline bleiben" - ich bleibe aber dabei, dass derartige Aussgen genausoviel Sinn machen, wie deine Aussage bezüglich des "Abendlandes". (nämlich nicht viel, wie du so schön festgehalten hast)

Bezüglich meiner Landsleute und deren Gedanken: Die sollen durchaus eine Rolle spielen. Und zwar -auch laut Grundgesetz, Menschenrechte, etc.- in genau gleichem Maße. Also entweder gibt es für jede Gedankenrichtung staatlich finanzierte Verbreitung derselbigen als Pflichtunterricht; staatlich finanzierte Einrichtungen, Organisationen, Gebäude, etc.; Sondertarifrechte; staatlich finanzierte Dienstleistungen; Mitspracherecht in diversen staatlichen Grämien; Ausnahmen von Schutzgesetzen; usw usw usw usw - oder es gibt sie für keinen. Ich würde letzteres Vorziehen, aber ersteres ist definitiv immer noch besser, als wenn bestimmte Mitgleider dieser sogenannten "Gemeinschaft" gleicher als gleich sind.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Januar 2013)

> "Das Internet ist wissenschaftlich/technisch/atheistisch geprägt. Wer  damit ein Problem hat, der kann ja offline bleiben" - ich bleibe aber  dabei, dass derartige Aussgen genausoviel Sinn machen, wie deine Aussage  bezüglich des "Abendlandes". (nämlich nicht viel, wie du so schön  festgehalten hast)



Na ja, lassen wir das. Sonst kriegen wir beide oder zumindest ich noch einen Knoten im Hirn. 



> Bezüglich meiner Landsleute und deren Gedanken: Die sollen durchaus eine  Rolle spielen. Und zwar -auch laut Grundgesetz, Menschenrechte, etc.-  in genau gleichem Maße. Also entweder gibt es für jede  Gedankenrichtung staatlich finanzierte Verbreitung derselbigen als  Pflichtunterricht; staatlich finanzierte Einrichtungen, Organisationen,  Gebäude, etc.; Sondertarifrechte; staatlich finanzierte  Dienstleistungen; Mitspracherecht in diversen staatlichen Grämien;  Ausnahmen von Schutzgesetzen; usw usw usw usw - oder es gibt sie für  keinen. Ich würde letzteres Vorziehen, aber ersteres ist definitiv immer  noch besser, als wenn bestimmte Mitgleider dieser sogenannten  "Gemeinschaft" gleicher als gleich sind.



Das ist natürlich ein gutes Argument, ein sehr gutes sogar. Allerdings sind andere Gedankenrichtungen nicht traditionell abendländisch. Die anderen Gedankenrichtungen haben mit uns kulturhistorisch nichts zu tun, sie sind nur "angeschwemmt" worden als Folge der Globalisierung. Das muss zwar streng genommen keine Rolle spielen, aber es kann durchaus eine Rolle spielen, nämlich für die, die sich mit der christlichen Tradition des Abendlandes verbunden sehen. Ich bin zwar kein Christ, aber ich finde es zumindest gut, dass derlei konservative Werte geschützt und gefördert werden. Besonders auch aus Gründen mangelnder Alternativen. Bei der Identifikation mit dem Islam, dem Buddhismus, Hinduismus, Bahai usw. würde das deutsche Volk sicherlich scheitern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Januar 2013)

Dem kann ich nicht zustimmen. Entweder die Leute identifizieren sich mit Ideologie A - dann braucht Ideologie A keine Unterstützung. Oder sie tun es nicht. Dann hat Ideologie A auch keine Unterstützung wegen ihres Bezuges zu den Leuten verdient. Es mag sein, dass andere Argumente dafür sprechen, bestimmte Ideologien in gewissem Maße zu unterstützen, aber das will wohl begründet sein.
Und "haben wir schon immer so gemacht" -oder, in vornehm "Tradition"/"Konservatismus" gehören garantiert nicht dazu. Das ist nichts negatives, aber auch kein Argument dafür, sondern purer Sentimentalismus (im best case - und es steht dann jedem frei, selbst seinem Geschmack entsprechend Unterstützung zu leisten, siehe oben) oder rückständige Verbohrtheit (im Worst Case - und rückblickend muss ganz klar sagen, dass es sehr viele Dinge gibt, bei denen die Gesellschaft darin übereinstimmt, dass es gut war, sie zu ändern).

P.S.: Nahezu alles, was mit "Volk", insbesondere "*NationEinfügen* Volk" argumentiert imho per se auch nicht. Entweder eine Regelung/Ideologie/... ist gut für alle Leute in ihrem Wirkungsbereich, oder sie ist es nicht/unfair. Man mag nach spezifischen Kriterien sortieren (z.B. "ist gut für normale Bürger und schlecht für Kriminelle"), aber die haben dann ihrerseits objektiv zu sein und dürfen nicht auf irgend einer Ideologie/Tradition basieren. (z.B. "ist gut für die Freiheit von Männern")


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Januar 2013)

Also kann dich schon verstehen. Streng oder objektiv gesehen braucht das  Kulturhistorische dabei keine Rolle spielen. Tatsächlich tut es das  aber, und  zwar solange, wie es für die Menschen mit Einfluss eine Rolle spielt.  Und ich schätze, es gibt verdammt viele konservative Menschen mit  Einfluss, anders ist die unstrikte Trennung von Staat und Kirche wohl  auch nicht zu erklären. Ich persönlich habe damit aber überhaupt kein  Problem. Im Gegenteil, ich finde sogar edel, dass diese Menschen, diese  Masse, unsere kulturhistorischen Werte wahrt. Natürlich, der  Atheist wird sagen: unfair, unbegründet! Und deswegen frage ich mich  auch, weshalb manche Menschen ihrer eigenen Kulturhistorie und damit verbunden der Religion im Allgemeinen so feindlich gegenüberstehen. Hat diese materialistische Gesellschaft Menschen herangezüchtet, die Religion, ihre kulturhistorische wohlgemerkt, nicht mehr für förderungswert halten oder gar als Bedrohung wahrnehmen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Januar 2013)

Das liegt vermutlich daran, dass Personen einen Verein, der Werte vertritt, die sie nicht Teilen, der Fortschritte verhindert, die sie wollen und der Regelungen durchsetzt (darunter insbesondere auch solche, die direkt seinem eigenen Fortbestehen dienen), die sie ablehnen, nicht als "ihren" Verein sehen. Es stimmt, dass Aktivitäten der Kirchen eine gewichtige Rolle der Geschichtes Landes spielten, in dem ich nun einmal lebe. Aber "ist Teil der hiesigen Geschichte" führt nicht automatisch zu einer positiven Einstellung - aus gutem Grund. *sich selbst einen Punkt Godwin geb*


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Januar 2013)

> Das liegt vermutlich daran, dass Personen einen Verein, der Werte  vertritt, die sie nicht Teilen, der Fortschritte verhindert, die sie  wollen und der Regelungen durchsetzt (darunter insbesondere auch solche,  die direkt seinem eigenen Fortbestehen dienen), die sie ablehnen, nicht  als "ihren" Verein sehen.



Ja, und warum nicht? Welche Fortschritte sollen da angeblich verhindert werden? Fortschritte in Sachen Säkularisierung? Fortschritte in der Wissenschaft (was aber absurd ist, da die Kirche abgesehen von kleinen kreationistischen Strömungen in Deutschland höchstens mit dem Naturalismus als Weltanschauung auf Kriegsfuss steht und nicht mit dem aus praktischen Gründen gewählten methodologischen Naturalismus der Wissenschaft)? Ist es ein Fortschritt, wenn man als spiritueller Blindgänger durch die Weltgeschichte wandert? 

Ich möchte nicht frech erscheinen, vielleicht bin ich da auch schief gewickelt, aber ich verstehe es wirklich nicht.



> Es stimmt, dass Aktivitäten der Kirchen eine gewichtige Rolle der  Geschichtes Landes spielten, in dem ich nun einmal lebe. Aber "ist Teil  der hiesigen Geschichte" führt nicht automatisch zu einer positiven  Einstellung - aus gutem Grund. *sich selbst einen Punkt Godwin geb*



Hehe, spielst du da auf die Nazizeit an (Godwin)? Der Nationalsozialismus konnte sich ja gerade mal 12 Jahre am leben erhalten. Selbst ne Katze lebt länger. Der Nationalsozialismus war ein kurzer, zerstörerischer Tornado deutscher Geschichte, der mit Kultur und Religion wenig bis gar nichts zu tun hatte. Man munkelt ja sogar, dass Nationalsozialismus und auch Kommunismus atheistisch geprägt waren.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (4. Januar 2013)

Religionen sind alle auch nur Sekten die soviel leid,krieg u hass in diese Welt gebracht haben wie nichts anderes. Wenn man es mal genau betrachtet.
Menschen BRAUCHEN etwas an dem sie sich durch glaube festhalten können! Warum ist es denn so das in den  armen gebieten dieser Erde der Glaube an was auch immer für eine Sekte/Religion am größten ist?


----------



## Seeefe (4. Januar 2013)

Skipper81Ger schrieb:


> Religionen sind alle auch nur Sekten die soviel leid,krieg u hass in diese Welt gebracht haben wie nichts anderes. Wenn man es mal genau betrachtet.
> Menschen BRAUCHEN etwas an dem sie sich durch glaube festhalten können! Warum ist es denn so das in den  armen gebieten dieser Erde der Glaube an was auch immer für eine Sekte/Religion am größten ist?


 
War es jetzt die Religion oder die Kirche, die Leid über die MEnschen gebracht hat? 

Ich sag mal so, ich bin kein wirklich gläubiger Mensch, denoch hat Religion nicht alles schlecht gemacht. Religionen sind nichts schlechtes und bringen viel gutes mit sich. Die Institutionen hinter den Religionen sind es doch eigentlich, welche Religion als Vorwand benutzen, schlechtes zu tun. 

Man muss da schon etwas genauer werden, statt zu sagen Religion ist der Nabel des bösen auf der Welt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Januar 2013)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht frech erscheinen, vielleicht bin ich da auch schief gewickelt, aber ich verstehe es wirklich nicht.



Aktuelle "idealistische" Beispiele mit Bezug zum Christentum wären z.B. die Gleichberechtigung von nicht dem klassischen christlichen Bild entsprechenden Lebensgemeinschaften (Homoehe, multiple Partner, etc. - was man davon im einzeln halten soll, wäre natürlich noch kritisch zu diskutieren, aber genau das findet nicht statt, sondern es wird pauschal mit "das ist falsch"/"gegen "unsere" Werte", etc. abgeblockt), die Integration von Menschen und Organisationen anderer Glaubensrichtungen als die vorherrschende (weil irgendwie alle organisierten Glaubensrichtungen "ihr Territorium" verteidigen) oder auch, außerhalb Deutschlands, die Verbreitung von Verhütungsmitteln oder eben auch die Kreationisten.
Prinzipiell ist das aber nur die Schnittmenge von zwei Problemkreisen. Verschiedenste Religionen und Traditionen sind weltweit die Grundlage für Menschenrechtsverletzungen, Unterdrückung, etc. und die Kirche als solche ist auch außerhalb religiöser Fragen z.B. bei so Dingen wie Arbeitsrecht, Lärmschutz, Kirchensteueraustrittgebühren, etc. eine Belastung für Menschen in Deutschland. Dazu kommen noch "weiche" Faktoren, z.B. der Religionsunterricht ist nicht nur ein staatlich finanziertes Rekrutierungsprogramm für die Kirchen, zusätzlich ist er auch (wenn er nicht wirklich gut gemacht wird - und das ist im Schnitt eben nicht der Fall) vergeudete Zeit oder, im Worst Case, etwas wo jungen Menschen Hörigkeit und Glaube antrainiert wird, während kritisches Hinterfragen in unserer heutigen Gesellschaft wohl das wichtigste Verhaltensmuster für einen mündigen Bürger überhaupt ist.

Es gibt also mehr als genug Gründe, Glauben&Vergangenheit nicht als pauschal positive Argumente und etwaige Vertreter pauschal als bessere Entscheidungsträger, etwaige organisierte Vertretungen pauschal als Förderung verdienende Organisationen zu behandeln. Genau das geschieht aber in Deutschland.



> Hehe, spielst du da auf die Nazizeit an (Godwin)? Der Nationalsozialismus konnte sich ja gerade mal 12 Jahre am leben erhalten. Selbst ne Katze lebt länger. Der Nationalsozialismus war ein kurzer, zerstörerischer Tornado deutscher Geschichte, der mit Kultur und Religion wenig bis gar nichts zu tun hatte. Man munkelt ja sogar, dass Nationalsozialismus und auch Kommunismus atheistisch geprägt waren.


 
Ich habe lediglich darauf verzichtet dass billigste, krasseste Beispiel für "das war schon früher so, also ist es gut" auszuformulieren.




Seeefe schrieb:


> War es jetzt die Religion oder die Kirche, die Leid über die MEnschen gebracht hat?



Wechselnd. Das abstrakte Konstrukt "Religion" kann natürlich nicht aktiv werden, aber "Religiöse" haben zu allen Zeiten aus ihrer Religion heraus Leid über andere gebracht. (meist wäre dies bei näherer Betrachtung der Religion nicht gerechtfertigt gewesen, fast immer sogar genau das Gegenteil, aber genau das meinte ich weiter oben: Genau hingucken und kritisch drüber nachdenken ist das genaue Gegenteil von "Glauben" und wird und wurde von Glaubensgemeinschaften mit sehr unschöner Regelmäßigkeit unterdrückt)



> Ich sag mal so, ich bin kein wirklich gläubiger Mensch, denoch hat Religion nicht alles schlecht gemacht. Religionen sind nichts schlechtes und bringen viel gutes mit sich. Die Institutionen hinter den Religionen sind es doch eigentlich, welche Religion als Vorwand benutzen, schlechtes zu tun.



Religionen bringen demjenigen etwas Positives, der sie als positiv empfindet - das wars. Vor einigen Jahrhunderten spielten sie noch eine Rolle bei der Definition/Verbreitung grundlegender humaner Werte gehabt, aber in dieser Funktion wurden sie schon lange durch einen unreligiösen Wertekanonen der Gesellschaft abgelöst, reflektiert z.B. auch im Grundgesetz, Menschenrechten, etc.
Da ein Nutzen von Religion als solcher heute also nur noch rein privat beobachtet werden kann, sollte Glauben imho auch reine Privatsache sein - und bei keinerlei staatlichen,... Entscheidungen, Grämien,... irgend eine Rolle spielen.
(die Institutionen sind dann getrennt zu betrachten. Da gibts auch einige, deren Handeln unterm Strich positiv zu bewerten ist - aber man sollte sehr genau gucken, ob dass auch z.B. eine staatliche Finanzierung rechtfertigt, denn letztlich ist es keine große Leistung, mit fremdem Geld Gutes zu tun. Aber sehr bequem, sich auf diese Art ein besseres Image und zusätzliche Anhänger zu verschaffen...)


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Januar 2013)

*ruyven_macaran* 

Danke für deine Ausführungen. Für mich stellt sich hier die Frage, ob Demokratie an sich, also ohne die Einmischung so einer "Organisation" denn wirklich so gut ist. Gerade  die USA, das angebliche "Freiheitsland" Nr. 1, foltern unschuldige  Menschen in Guantanamo, fallen in theokratische Länder ein, zwingen  denen ihr säkulares, demokratisches System auf und plündern ihr Öl,  betreiben in Supermax-Gefängnissen weisse Folter, richten Gefangene  hin, treiben Kinder ab etc. Das nur als Beispiel dafür, dass auch ein einfaches demokratisches System Grundlage für Menschenrechtsverletzungen, Unterdrückung, etc. sein kann. Ausserdem stellt sich mir ferner die Frage, insbesondere für Deutschland, ob Toleranz und  Kultivierung von Homosexulität und die Freiheit fast alles zeigen zu  dürfen, was z.B. in unendlich viel Gewalt und Sex im Fernsehen mündet, ein Fortschritt ist. Gut, das ist wohl eher ein Subthema. 

Du hast mir gut erklärt, dass "Glauben&Vergangenheit nicht als pauschal positive Argumente und  etwaige Vertreter pauschal als bessere Entscheidungsträger, etwaige  organisierte Vertretungen pauschal als Förderung verdienende  Organisationen zu behandeln" sind.

Wahrscheinlich sind die Menschen unserer Gesellschaft zu verschiedenartig geworden, so dass keine religiöse "Organisation", nicht mal die für Deutschland traditionelle Kirche, die grosse Mehrheit zufrieden unter einen kulturelle/religiösen Hut bekommt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2013)

Gerade in den USA haben sehr viele (gerade auch christiliche) religiöse Gruppierungen einen sehr großen Einfluss. Das heißt nicht, dass die für die Missstände verantwortlich sind - aber es zeigt, dass religiöser Einfluss diese auch nicht verhindert. (Von gewissen "islamisch" geprägten Staaten mal ganz zu schweigen.)
Letztlich geht Politik eben von Menschen aus leider hat die Mehrheit der Menschen das Wohlergehen ihrer Umgebung nicht alzu weit oben auf der Prioritätenliste. Das ist aber komplett unabhängig von organisierter Religion, die fügt sich imho in das System ein, wie jede andere Lobbygruppe auch. Also als störendes Element, dass der Meinung einiger weniger mehr Gewicht verschafft, als der anderer. Und das ist -vollkommen unabhängig davon, wie diese Meinung aussieht- schlecht da ungerecht.


Bezüglich des "unter einen Hut bekommens": Wir haben über 1/3 konfessionslose in Deutschland und jeweils um die 29% in den beiden traditionellen Kirchen, wovon ein nenneswerter Anteil aber bekanntermaßen nur wenig gläubig oder tradiditionell ist. Das ergibt also definitiv keine Mehrheit für niemanden. Mit etwas Glück könnte eine religiöse Organisation in Deutschland 20-25% der Bevölkerung repräsentieren, aber: Auch das nur in Fragen der Religion selbst. In allen anderen Fragen (und genau in die mischen sich kirchliche Gruppierungen sehr gerne ein) wird es unterschiedliche Ansichten unter den Mitgliedern geben und die Organisation als solche kann nur mit einer Meinung (der ihrer Führer?) auftreten. Bei gesellschaftlichen Themen ist vielleicht noch ein größerer Teil der Mitglieder ähnlicher Meinung (weil Religionen dazu ja nunmal auch Vorgaben machen, die Angehörige einer Religion teilen werden) -15% der Gesellschaft?-, aber wenn es z.B. um die Aktivitäten im Bereich der Gesundheitsversorgung geht, würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn nur noch 1/3 oder 1/4 der Kirchenmitglieder 100% mit dem Einverstanden ist, was ihre Kirche denn da so macht. Das sind dann <10% der Bevölkerung, abzüglich der Kinder, die in all diesen Zahlen enthalten sind, noch weniger. Da haben z.B. die Piraten schon mehr Zustimmung bei Wahlen erhalten.
Trotz allem sind die Organisationen, die sich auf derart wenig Zustimmung stützen, aber ein derart wichtiger Player am Markt, dass sie z.T. eine eigene Gesetzeslage für sich erzwingen konnten. Und das alles z.T. auch noch mehrheitlich vom Staat finanziert - also auch aus den Abgaben von den 90% der Bevölkerung, die ggf. etwas ganz anderes möchte.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (6. Januar 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> War es jetzt die Religion oder die Kirche, die Leid über die MEnschen gebracht hat?
> 
> Ich sag mal so, ich bin kein wirklich gläubiger Mensch, denoch hat Religion nicht alles schlecht gemacht. Religionen sind nichts schlechtes und bringen viel gutes mit sich. Die Institutionen hinter den Religionen sind es doch eigentlich, welche Religion als Vorwand benutzen, schlechtes zu tun.
> 
> Man muss da schon etwas genauer werden, statt zu sagen Religion ist der Nabel des bösen auf der Welt



Religion allgemein haben viel schlechtes in die Welt gebracht. Nicht nur die Kirche. Bei Interesse kann man ja mal bissel rumlesen. Ich hab nur n paar Beispiele. Mit der Kirche u fegefeuer u den ganzen Kriegen damals ist ja bekannt aber auch in Asien haben verschiedene Religionen ihre Macht oft dazu benutzt die Menschen auszubeuten. Die Führungskräfte eines Glaubens wollen ja auch alle am kacken gehalten bleiben u das muss finanziert werden. Wenn einer nicht zahlen will, wird er gehauen.


----------



## Seeefe (6. Januar 2013)

Skipper81Ger schrieb:


> Religion allgemein haben viel schlechtes in die Welt gebracht. Nicht nur die Kirche. Bei Interesse kann man ja mal bissel rumlesen. Ich hab nur n paar Beispiele. Mit der Kirche u fegefeuer u den ganzen Kriegen damals ist ja bekannt aber auch in Asien haben verschiedene Religionen ihre Macht oft dazu benutzt die Menschen auszubeuten. Die Führungskräfte eines Glaubens wollen ja auch alle am kacken gehalten bleiben u das muss finanziert werden. Wenn einer nicht zahlen will, wird er gehauen.


 
Ja aber das sind doch wieder die Institutionen und Menschen hinter der Religion und nicht die Religion an sich. 

Die Katholische Kirche hat sich auch stark auf kosten der Menschen bereichert, siehe unteranderem die Ablassbriefe. Die Religion hatte damit aber nichts zu tun, sie wurde nur dafür Missbraucht. 

Ich habe nichts gegen Religionen, sollen doch die Menschen an übernatürliche Dinge glauben, aber gegen die Institutionen hinter den Religionen, die kann ich nicht ab. 

Ist ja genau wie mit den Islamisten. Die Religion sagt ihnen nicht, sie sollen im Namen Gottes in den Krieg ziehen, meinen aber es machen zu müssen.


----------



## Memphys (8. Januar 2013)

Und da liegt das Problem. Mir fällt kein Nutzen von Religion ein ausser wenig charakterstarken Menschen die Möglichkeit zu geben den Tod zu verneinen.
Alles andere... Hexenverbrennungen, Kreuzzüge, Inquisitionen, diverse Religionskriege... ist zwar nicht im Sinne der meisten Religionen, fußte aber trotzdem auf dem Irrglauben das es eine höhere Instanz gibt die einen leitet damit man selbst das Denken einstellen kann.


----------



## MOD6699 (8. Januar 2013)

fußte aber trotzdem auf dem Irrglauben das es eine höhere Instanz gibt die einen leitet damit man selbst das Denken einstellen kann. 

Genau darin liegt das Problem... Als ob einer von denen das so gehandhabt hat. Die wussten ganz genau was sie machen!


----------



## Seeefe (8. Januar 2013)

Memphys schrieb:


> Und da liegt das Problem. Mir fällt kein Nutzen von Religion ein ausser wenig charakterstarken Menschen die Möglichkeit zu geben den Tod zu verneinen.
> Alles andere... Hexenverbrennungen, Kreuzzüge, Inquisitionen, diverse Religionskriege... ist zwar nicht im Sinne der meisten Religionen, fußte aber trotzdem auf dem Irrglauben das es eine höhere Instanz gibt die einen leitet damit man selbst das Denken einstellen kann.


 
Was ist das für....? Millionen Menschen als charakterschwach darzustellen, nur weil sie einen glauben haben bzw. an etwas glauben (es muss ja nichts Göttliches sein, nur weil die großen Religionen einen "Gott" verehren) ist doch wohl echt idiotisch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Januar 2013)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> fußte aber trotzdem auf dem Irrglauben das es eine höhere Instanz gibt die einen leitet damit man selbst das Denken einstellen kann.
> 
> Genau darin liegt das Problem... Als ob einer von denen das so gehandhabt hat. Die wussten ganz genau was sie machen!


 
Es reicht schon aus, dass sie genau dieses Konzept nutzen konnten, um sich die Zustimmung anderer zu sichern.


----------



## poiu (9. Januar 2013)

@ruyven 

du hast die USA erwähnt, kennst du diesen Artikel?

USA: Die Elite-Uni für Amerikas religiöse Fundamentalisten | Wirtschaft | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Januar 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [...] Trotz allem sind die Organisationen, die sich auf derart wenig Zustimmung stützen, aber ein derart wichtiger Player am Markt, dass sie z.T. eine eigene Gesetzeslage für sich erzwingen konnten. Und das alles z.T. auch noch mehrheitlich vom Staat finanziert - also auch aus den Abgaben von den 90% der Bevölkerung, die ggf. etwas ganz anderes möchte.



-->  

Wenns einen "goldenen Gefällt-mir" Button geben würde hättest du den soeben erhalten. Das ist ziemlich genau das, was ich wenn solche Diskussionen aufkommen (und das sind sie in meinem Bekanntenkreis recht häufig dank meines Kirchenaustritts) neben meinen persönlichen "Glaubensgründen" immer versuche den Leuten klar zu machen - mit zumeist sehr mäßigem Erfolg.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> @ruyven
> 
> du hast die USA erwähnt, kennst du diesen Artikel?
> 
> USA: Die Elite-Uni für Amerikas religiöse Fundamentalisten | Wirtschaft | ZEIT ONLINE


 
Was die USA angeht, nehmen sie irgendwie eine Sonderstellung ein (jetzt mal abgesehen von Südamerika, wo viele Katholiken sind, aber in den USA sind eher protestantischen Kirchen fundamental), denn dort gibt es Regionen (und ganze Bundesstaaten), die fest in der Hand von religiösen Eiferern sind.
Ich denke, jeder kennt Rick Perry inzwischen. 
Waldbrände wegbeten und Wirtschaftskrisen als "Lektion Gottes" | Telepolis
Außerdem verkneife ich mir jetzt Kommentare zu einigen Personen der Tea Party Bewegung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Januar 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> @ruyven
> 
> du hast die USA erwähnt, kennst du diesen Artikel?
> 
> USA: Die Elite-Uni für Amerikas religiöse Fundamentalisten | Wirtschaft | ZEIT ONLINE


 
Den nicht, aber wie Quanti anmerkt: Es ist überhaupt kein Problem, Artikel zu US-Evangelikalen zu finden, die ähnliche Magenverstimmungen verursachen


----------



## poiu (17. Januar 2013)

Wird hier auch immer besser 

Skandal im Erzbistum Köln: Katholische Kliniken weisen Vergewaltigungsopfer ab - Aus aller Welt - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

http://www.ksta.de/politik/erzbistu...weist-vergewaltigte-ab,15187246,21481786.html


----------



## poiu (22. Januar 2013)

und weiter gehts

Skandal in Köln: Aggressive Abtreibungsgegner schicken Detektive in*Kliniken - Welt - Tagesspiegel

ich finde diesen Kommentar aus dem Link Klasse:



> Nein! Wir müssen darüber nachdenken, ob konfessionelle Träger, die sich derart verhalten, das Recht haben, ein Krankenhaus betreiben zu dürfen. Der Träger hat das Personal zu bezahlen und kann gern über Einrichtung und Antstaltspfarrer entscheiden.
> 
> In die Ärztliche Entscheidung einzugreifen, ist weder sein Job, noch hat er dazu ein Recht. Über dem Arzt steht weder die ideologie eines Trägers noch der Kurie, über dem Arzt und seinem Gewissen steht allenfalls Gott selbst.


----------



## ikomiko (27. Januar 2013)

Ich frag mich immer wieder wie das gehen soll. Wenn ich gläubig bin und an die Bibel oder den Koran glaube, dann kann ich das Grundgesetz, egal welchen Staates, nicht über das Gesetzt Gottes stellen.


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2013)

Glaube ist aber Privatsache. Die Gesetze des Staates nicht. Daran muss sich jeder halten der in diesem Staat lebt.
Gerade dort wo Meinungsfreiheit herrscht ist es wichtig Staat und Glaube zu trennen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2013)

ikomiko schrieb:


> Ich frag mich immer wieder wie das gehen soll. Wenn ich gläubig bin und an die Bibel oder den Koran glaube, dann kann ich das Grundgesetz, egal welchen Staates, nicht über das Gesetzt Gottes stellen.


 
Sowohl Christentum als auch Islam dulden afaik die Missachtung der meisten Regeln, "wenn man dazu gezwungen wird" - und da die Missachtung des GG unter Strafe steht, kann sich also jeder (Streng)Gläubige rausreden, ohne gleich in der Hölle zu landen. Zumal beide Religionen Gewalt generell bzw. in Szenarien, in denen man nicht angegriffen wird, ablehnen.


----------

